# Módulo Radiofrecuencia 433.9 Mhz de Aurel



## devel (Ene 11, 2007)

Salu2!!

Llevo un tiempo contruyendo un robot.
El diseño actual es para funcionar en modo autónomo pero quisiera controlarlo remotamente. He desechado la opción de infrarojos por su escasa cobertura y he optado por RF. Dentro de RF he barajado dos opciones:Utilizar radiomodems (de esos que incorporan corrección de errores ya sabeis..). La otra opcion que se ajusta mas a mi bolsillo es utilizar modulos como los de Aurel,Telecontrolli... 

Asi que el otro dia compré la pareja transmisor (http://www.aurelwireless.com/wireless/uk/manuals/650200689_um.pdf)  y receptor (http://www.aurelwireless.com/wireless/uk/manuals/650200208_um.pdf) de Aurel. Pero yo pensaba que poniendo a nivel alto la entrada del transmisor la patilla de salida del receptor se ponia a nivel alto un tiempo indefinido hasta que el transmisor lo pusieramos a nivel bajo.Pero en la realidad el nivel alto en el receptor solo dura una fraccion de segundo. ¿Es asi? Me supongo que que meterle una onda cuadrada pero no estoy seguro..

¿Alguna ayuda?


----------



## BlueLight (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola Devel,

Efectivamente debes enviar una trama de ceros y unos desde el emisor.

Yo estoy trabajando actualmente con dos módulos similares pero de la marca Telecontrolli.

Lo que hago es usar el protocolo RS232 para comunicarlos.

Eso siginifica enviar un bit de Start, 8 bits con el dato y 2 bits de Stop.

Si quieres puedo pasarte las librerías en ensamblador.

Un saludo.


----------



## devel (Ene 14, 2007)

Por ejemplo en los de Telecontrolli que usas tu ¿puedes mantener durante varios segundos a nivel alto la patilla "data out" del receptor"?


----------



## gdario (Ene 15, 2007)

Para lo que queres tenes que usar unos integrados que te codifican y decodifican la señal, yo tengo unos modulitos parecidos y los HT12D y HT12E funcionan barbaro.


----------

